# 2006 Rocky Mountain Outbackers Rally



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, I realize we just winterized our campers. But I will be booking our first camping trip of 2006 this Saturday, November 19! Thats 6 months in advance for the weekend before Memorial Day (the shakedown at Cherry Creek State Park).

For the 2006 Rally, I propose Golden Gate State Park over the July 14 weekend. Loops B and E have the nicest west-facing sites. Photos of Golden Gate are here..

I'll be contacting all the 2005 Rally attendees this weekend by email unless they chime in here first. Not looking for a firm committment at this point, just interest.

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We're there







. Heck that's only 2 hours with bad traffic. Are there full hookups? Cherry Creek anything I'm assuming there are. How soon do we need reservations for the weekend, cost etc... Oh, your website said you and DW liked beer, I'll have a cooler full









Bill.

Colorado Springs.
With another 26rs


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sounds good, Bill. Golden Gate State Park is not full hookups. There is electric at each site, plus water spigots available throughout the campground. There is a dump station as well. The set up is exactly like Mueller State Park (2005 Rocky Mountain Rally). In fact, if someone blind-folded me and dropped me into either park, it would be difficult to figure out which park I was in.

When we get closer I'll get the details out about booking (we'll want to book sites at 5 AM on January 14). Cost is $18 a night. Loops E and B fill up first, so we'll need to snag them the day they become available. Number of attendees will determine where in the park we book.

Seven families attended the 2005 rally. Loop E at Golden Gate has 15 sites.

Randy


----------



## RICK R (Mar 15, 2005)

That sounds like a great time and the photos sure looks like a great place.
Please pencil us in this time. 
Thanks for all your effort on this project.

Rickr


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sounds like a great park! How long does it take to get there from I-70, maybe too long for our big trip west?

Randy, great pix, cute kids!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Randy,

Great pics!! Looks like yall had a nice time. sunny I know you can't wait till summer to get back there. Wish I were able to make a trip out that way. Happy Camping


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Randy-

I would love to come, but as it stands right now I'll be in California for about 9 weeks with the Air Force for about 9 weeks. Right in the middle of summer







. Bumm'in.

As we get closer, we'll see how it all shakes out though.

Keep in touch,

Ron


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

Count us in Randy.







We love the Golden Gate Park area. It's beautiful up there and so close too.









Maybe you could send out a reminder when it gets close to booking time?

7Heaven, Golden Gate is not that far north of I-70 and would not be that much out of your way. It would probably take you about 1 to 1 1/2 hours to get there from the I-70/Highway 6 intersection near Golden. I think it would be well worth your while. Besides, you'll need to stop and get a good night's rest somewhere.

Ron, you had better swing it so you can be there. Do I need to talk to your CO?


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Randy,
Count me in as a definite maybe. Lotta changes going on right now and July sure seems a long way away. But, I know it'll be here quick enough.

I alreadu have the Western Caribbean in February and West Texas in May. If I can handle it I would like to hit the rally on the way up to Montana and Idaho.

drifter


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OK everyone...we need to start booking sites on January 14 for Friday July 14, 2006 arrivals. Here is a map to claim your site. Just post the site number you want reserved and I will update the map.

For information about the rally sites, click on RERI Loop E.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Unless I read something wrong everything is booked









Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Bill,

So far only site 48 is accounted for (me!). We cannot book sites FOR REAL until January 14 (6 months in advance) so Reserve America is showing all sites for July 14 as not available.

So for now, just indicate here what site you PLAN TO OCCUPY on July 14.

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Bill,
> 
> So far only site 48 is accounted for (me!). We cannot book sites FOR REAL until January 14 (6 months in advance) so Reserve America is showing all sites for July 14 as not available.
> 
> ...


IC. Let me check with the DW and see what's up that weekend.

Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I know some thread observers may be thinking, "Gee Randy, isn't it kind of early to be reserving sites on a map for mid July?"

Consider this: Let's say the actual date of the 2006 Rocky Mountain Rally is June 23, 2006 weekend and we want to have everyone in Loop B. If you check Reserve America for June 23 for loop B, guess what? Sites 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, and 20 are already booked...for June 23, 2006! That leaves only 6 sites plus a handicap site available in loop B for that weekend. To keep everyone together for a Rally, loop B would have to be nixed with only 6 sites open.

Randy


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Can someone tell me where in the state this park is? Is it in the southern part, middle or northern part? How close to the NM border and where can I find a map on how to get there? Kirk


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Never mind about my last post I found it on the map. I may be in Los Lunas, NM around the time of this rally so I am considering going. I may also go into Greeley to visit my sister and brother-in-law. Am I right in figuiring it would be around 8 hours from Los Lunas to Golden? Kirk


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Kirk,

Golden Gate is 30 miles northwest of Denver. Directions:

Take I-70 west to Hwy 58, Hwy 58 west 5 miles to 6th Ave., 6th Ave. west to Hwy 119, north on 119 16 miles to Gap Rd., right on Gap Rd 1 mile to Reverend`s Ridge Campground. Note: Gap Road will be the 2nd Golden Gate sign you will see heading north on Hwy 119.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Map update. The Happy Campers have chosen site 50.


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

We would like site 51 if it is still available.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OK, RoxboroughSkiMan claims site 51.

I need to book sites THIS COMING FRIDAY. Get your site choice posted here!

Randy


----------



## salman (Mar 13, 2005)

OK Randy - Salman and family will take site 47.... Checked with DW and we're a go!

Tell me, are you going to book and then we'll reimburse or do we all need to jump in on the 16th of January.

Happy New Year!

Salman



Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> OK everyone...we need to start booking sites on January 14 for Friday July 14, 2006 arrivals. Here is a map to claim your site. Just post the site number you want reserved and I will update the map.
> 
> For information about the rally sites, click on RERI Loop E.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We're still wanting to go but our niece is getting married in July and she hasn't set the date yet so hopefully she can have the date before Friday. If so and we can go we'll take site 45 but I don't know just yet, will know hopefully today or tomorrow on her date.

45 is still open for anyone else that knows they can make it. I wouldn't want to reserve anything and then have to back out.

Bill.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Just got the phone call and our niece is getting married June 24th







We're in for site 45 if it's still available.

Let us know the cost or how to reserve.

Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Salman and 2500Ram have chosen their sites. Map is updated. I will book all sites in advanced for arrivals on Friday. I will send you the booking confirmation via email so you can print for your records. I'll solicit payment later.

If you want to arrive on Thursday, you can book it...just be sure to let me know.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Pardon the bump...I will be reserving sites this Saturday morning. Please get your site reservation in this week if you plan on attending the rally. I cannot guarantee sites will remain available in this loop after Saturday. Golden Gate is far too popular.

Randy


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

We're going up Thursday night. So, we'll book our own Randy. Thanks.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sounds good, Marty. For a July 13 arrival, you'll want to check in at Reserve America around 4 AM this Friday to see if the sites have been released. Officially they release at 5 AM, but I have booked before 5 AM before.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Map is updated. Since I know we'll be able to secure at least three more Outbackers by mid-July, I have reserved sites 53, 55, and 57 to hold them. All that remains in Loop E are internal sites.

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Map is updated. Since I know we'll be able to secure at least three more Outbackers by mid-July, I have reserved sites 53, 55, and 57 to hold them. All that remains in Loop E are internal sites.
> 
> Randy
> 
> ...


Kewl Randy. Thanks for getting everything setup and reserved.









Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I ran into a Reserve America limit I did not know existed. You cannot book more than 6 sites at the same campground with overlapping dates. Given that, I was not able to book site 57. And just as I predicted, we immediately lost the site to a non-Outbacker. I still have sites 53 and 55 reserved the the next two Outbackers that enlist in the Rally. All interior sites are still available as well.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OK...everyone has been invoiced for their site. Let's see if we can get another 5 Outbackers for the rally. I have still not heard from camptails and GenesRUs.

DW will begin working on the rally shirt logo as well.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The first two inner loop sites were reserved this weekend. Number of available sites is dwindling. See updated map below.

2500Ram, I received your payment today...thanks!

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> The first two inner loop sites were reserved this weekend. Number of available sites is dwindling. See updated map below.
> 
> 2500Ram, I received your payment today...thanks!
> 
> ...


Your not really going to cash it are you? Just kidding. Thanks again Randy sunny

Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Map Update...Site 46 taken.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Just three sites remain for the Rocky Mountain Outbacker rally. DW is working on the t-shirt design.

Randy


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Randy and everyone:

Sorry I didn't get back to ya. We will be there and have site 57 booked.

Work has been (and will be) a marathon since Jan. 1. Trying to renew 3 federal research grants, publish papers, attend meetings, run lab, consult for government, raise kids, keep house from falling apart...BRAIN MUSH!!

See ya all in July.

Dwight


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Glad you can make it, Dwight...and really glad site 57 is yours and not a "non-Outbacker." Let's hope our daughters avoid wandering off by themselves this time!

Map is updated. Only sites still available are the two Outbacker TBDs and two handicap accessible (requires handicap sticker).

Randy


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Hi Randy,

I got your PM, and we are interested ingoing to the rally, but when I went online to reserve a camp site it showed all of the sites are taken with the eception of the handicap sites?

Is there any avalible site left in the loop.

Rich


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Rich in CO said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> I got your PM, and we are interested ingoing to the rally, but when I went online to reserve a camp site it showed all of the sites are taken with the eception of the handicap sites?
> 
> ...


Randy still has sites 53 and 55. Look on the map above, they are listed as Outbacker TBA.

Bill.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Bill,

I see on the map that two site are avalible. Do I just need to contact Randy for the site, and pay him?

Rich


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes, send him a PM, I'm sure he'll be here before too long.

Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

And here I am! Thanks for minding the thread today, Bill! I did contact Rich...sounds like he is in.

Randy


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Hi Randy,

Where in I sent you a PM.

Rich


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Rich in CO is in. That leaves *ONE* site remaining in the Outbacker loop. Map updated:


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Been a month since the last post so I can bring myself to bump this.

We have one spot remaining for the 2006 Rocky Mountain Outbacker Rally. It will be held at Golden Gate Canyon State Park which is located about 30 minutes NW of Denver. A couple pictures from our 2004 trip there are below.

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I can hardly wait







. Are you or as a group are we planning any activities, food, games etc...

Just asking.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am so looking forward to trying to make your 07 rally!

John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> I can hardly wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill, without a doubt we'll plan this as we get closer to July.

Last year on Friday night we met at GenesRUs campfire and had some beverages and visited while the kids watched movies. We did a Saturday afternoon party which led into a Saturday night BBQ. We picked up an additional Outbacker by canvasing the park and then inviting them. We also did a group photo. Kids played volleyball, badminton, horseshoes, and rode their bikes. Adults did some hiking and a lot of visiting around all the Outbacks.

2005 Rally photos are here.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I am so looking forward to trying to make your 07 rally!
> 
> John
> [snapback]92890[/snapback]​


You will be an honored guest after making that towing trip.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Attention 2006 Rocky Mountain Rally Attendees! 

The rally t-shirt image is complete. This year's shirts are Gildan Ultra Cotton Heavyweight Long-sleeve t-shirts and are charcoal in color. The material is 100% preshrunk heavyweight 6.1 oz. cotton fabric. Taped neck and shoulders, double needle throughout.

Below is a small snapshot of the t-shirt image. Actual size on the shirt will be at least 8 1/2 by 11 inches.










Golden Gate Canyon State Park has two distinguishing features...lodgepole pines and Panorama Point. The rally image attempts to bring both these features in, plus illustrate a rally setting.

On the upper left pocket area of the t-shirt will be text, probably in white to offset the charcoal. The text will indicate "2006 Rocky Mountain Outbackers Rally." I will get a sample shirt made later this week and post photos here.

Randy


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

Great job Melia. Any idea when the shirts will be available and how much they will cost?

We are looking forward to seeing you and the rest of the RM Outbackers again.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Marty and Patty,

The t-shirt shop is busy this week, but will screen a sample next week. I anticipate cost to be the same as last year (mid to high teens).

Randy


----------



## Explorinator (Jul 6, 2004)

Is there any sites left in the park?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Explorinator,

There is ONE site left in the Outbackers loop. Site 53. Were you thinking of making the trip to join the rally?

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OK...we are two months out for the Rally. A shirt sample will be posted in a few days.

*One site* is still available, plus the two handicap sites, if you qualify.

Randy


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Hello CastleRock Outbackers, action 
If there is still a site available, I would like to attend. So far it does not look like there will be a work conflict. Please let me know.
Thank you,
Debbie 
Colorado Campers


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Debbie,

Yes, one site remains...site 53. It is YOURS. I will update the map. Cost is $44 for two days ($18 per night plus $8 Reserve America booking fee). I'll PM you the address to send payment to.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Map is updated. You may need to hit F5 to see the map refresh.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

This just in...

Salman will not be able to attend. They have made plans to hit Lake Powell the week of the rally.

So there is ONE spot remaining for the rally. Site 47. Right between myself and 2500Ram. Won't this person be lucky?









Shirt sample will be presented on June 6. Really. Promise. Hopefully.









Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

*Rally Shirt Samples Now Available*

Shirt Construction: Gildan ActiveWear Ultra Cotton Heavy Weight. 100% preshrunk cotton.

Shirt Colors: White, Natural, Grey

Image: Laser screen (not heat transfer)

Number of Images: Two (text on left chest pocket, image on back)

Prices: $18.95 for White, $24.95 for Natural or Grey (additional cost to prescreen white background on colored shirts so the Outback and other white colors are not portrayed as natural or grey...no grey Outbacks!). Plus tax and shipping.

A note about the model images. I wear size XXL. The sample shirts are size L. That's two sizes smaller, so they appear on the tight side. Sizes available are normal sizes (S, M, L, XL, XXL).

The coolest thing about these shirts is the way the image was transferred. The image appears (and feels) like the rest of the shirt. It is not a heat transfer that can crack and fade prematurely.

If you are attending the Rocky Mountain Rally, please place your order on this thread.

Shirt Pocket Image:










Back of shirt images (shown in white, natural, then grey):




























Shirt Image Detail:


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

T-Shirt orders close this Friday, June 23. I will deliver shirts at the rally.

Randy


----------



## coloradododds4 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi everyone -- we would like to jump in and claim the last spot at the Rally if it is still available. We are brand new owners and are eager to meet all of you. Let me know what we need to do for payment and are we too late for those gorgeous t-shirts?

Sharon, Dan, Carter(age 5) and Casey(age 2) and Murphy (the Lab age 7)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sharon / Dan...the site is yours. I'll update the map later today and PM you the address to send payment.

We are FULL!

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OK, map is updated.

As far as Outback models go, we have three 26 RS, two each of the 21 RS and 25 RS-S, and one 28 RLS. Four different models, eight Outbacker families.

Thank goodness we won't have to tolerate the lowly 23 RS or the pretentious 28 RSS / RSDS models, and boo-ya the Sydney editions are absent.









Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Last day to order shirts is tomorrow. For those that have ordered via PM, thank you.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The Rocky Mountain Rally Social Agenda Proposal is here:

Social Agenda.

Randy


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Randy,
All sounds great







. Really looking forward to the weekend and getting away.
Thanks again for getting us all together and all the planning you've done.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You guys all have a great time at the rally, ya hear?!

Randy, I see a lot of Outbackers there might really enjoy the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next summer. Be sure to come back with a few more attendees for that great event!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## coloradododds4 (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow -- we are so looking forward to meeting everyone -- sorry I've been silent for a few weeks but once we got the trailer back from the dealership we took her up to South Dakota for a test run and boy are we happy with this Outback. We look forward to learning as much about them as we can this weekend while enjoying everyone's company. Thanks for planning such a great weekend for us. We will probably get up there on Saturday since my husband has to be on the road for work until Friday PM but we are only about an hour away so we should get there before lunch! If we can get there Friday night we will!!!! sunny

See you soon,
Sharon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like you guys are set for a GREAT weekend. We'll need pictures ASAP!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The 2nd Annual Rocky Mountain Outbackers Rally was a success. The weather was perfect, perhaps a little too warm for 9000 feet. I'll post full coverage details and photos later.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great picture..

Who's who?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great picture..
> 
> Who's who?


That is coming...promise.

Randy


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Indeed, the Rally was a great success!! Major thanks to Randy and family for putting it all together.

We had a wonderful time meeting new Outbackers and seeing old friends. Thanks also to "Colorado Campers" for hosting Saturday night's BBQ.

GenesRUs & family


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glad to hear you guys had such a great time!
I look forward to seeing more pictures!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What a fine looking bunch of Outbackers. Thanks for the pic.


----------

